# Shop Layout?



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

I did a search here and couldn't find a discussion on this, but may have missed it. I'm wondering what is the best floor layout for my screen printing shop. I have a 6-color press, an 8 foot dryer, a flash, and a work table.

Right now I don't think it's optimal for that fastest production. I'm attaching a rough layout of my current shop and available space. It's basically a garage about 22' x 22'. I'm thinking I need the dryer entry closer to the printing station and the shirts (on the work table) closer to the printing station. But I also need to fit my flash in there somewhere.

Any ideas?
thanks


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

I would use something similar to this. Move the press to the corner. it will open more floor space. Just leave enough room to access all sides of the press.

You need to get some sort of cart to hold your shirts. Make sure its on wheels so you can move around the shop. You can find some flat top rubbermaid type carts for around $50. These work perfectly and you can store spray tack and extra palettes on the bottom shelf.

This will allow you to get everything closer. When your in the print position the dryer in feed needs to be close enough so all you have to do is pivot to load the shirt on the belt. If you are having to take a step that is wasted energy and takes more time. Your legs will love you 

Move your table to the end of the dryer. let the shirts fall in the box then all you have to do is pull and stack. Everything is right there.

Just some ideas. Pretty close to my old layout when I was in a small 1500 sf shop.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

Great ideas! I never thought about the cart, but that would be very useful.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Fluid said:


> Just some ideas. Pretty close to my old layout when I was in a small 1500 sf shop.


 
Great ideas, thanks for the food for thought
Just curious, what size shop are you in now. How long have you been in the business?


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

Any suggestions on where to get the Rubbermaid cart you were talking about? I checked at Wal-Mart when I was there, but didn't see one.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

Fluid said:


> You can find some flat top rubbermaid type carts for around $50.


Fluid, I've been looking everywhere trying to find one of these carts. Can you give me an idea of where I might find one?


----------



## Ujudgnme2 (Mar 28, 2006)

I believe Target has the large rubber containers on wheels - solid blue color.



rusty said:


> Fluid, I've been looking everywhere trying to find one of these carts. Can you give me an idea of where I might find one?


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

shoot me a email tomorrow. I get emails from the company who sells them yet I cant remember off hand. They usually have a special for something like $59 bucks, so its a good deal.
[email protected]


> Just curious, what size shop are you in now. How long have you been in the business?


Chris 
I have been in the industry since 1996 and have owned my own business since 98. If you search the member intros I posted my full setup.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/member-introductions/t3701.html


----------



## Zomorrodik (Feb 21, 2010)

would it be bead to setup my shop in my two car garage and dedicate half my garage to the shop and the other half to park my car?? Its a pretty big garage but would the conditions be ok for screen printing?


----------



## ratdaddy (Sep 25, 2009)

I use a similiar layout. My shop is only 550 sq ft and I have 10ft Lawson Encore and a 6-6 HD max.

For a holder shirts, I use a cloth upholstered office chair. They lay over the back and don't slip off and since it has wheels it rolls all over nice and easy.


----------



## amy_schutt (May 29, 2007)

We started out in one half of a 2 car garage (24x32). When we started making $1000 profit a month, the husband moved the truck out and we got the whole thing.

Gas fumes were an issue for us at that time. We got to where we didn't smell it, but pretty sure it was on the shirts. Gotta start somewhere.


----------



## Black Shamrock (Apr 28, 2010)

Harbor freight has a decent cart with drawer.
Large Steel Service Cart with Locking Drawer

I had one from PepBoys which was a bit cheaper that was good too.


----------



## alrozac (Dec 20, 2012)

Everyone seems to discuss laying out a work space for screen printing. I am not yet into screen printing and am still trying to figure out what will work best for my work area. I only work with vinyl and transfers and am looking for how others have set up their workspace for non screen printing. I currently have folding tables set up in a corner of my work area and my press is in the corner so I have one side for my product prep and the other side is for my finished product and folding. opposite this set up I have a desk and cutter set up. Do any of you have a better set up? pics would be great! Thanks!


----------



## TEDYP (Mar 30, 2009)

Did you set up shop yet? I just moved to a new location and was trying to figure out a new layout. I have a computer, vinyl cutter and heat press. My work area is 20'x25'. Any pics of your place? Not far away here in Buffalo.


----------



## electricgraffix (Jan 25, 2013)

Hey guys, I have a question along the same lines. I am getting ready to build a new dark room, wondering if anybody has some feedback on what works for them, or what they wish they would have done differently. And sizes would be awesome too.


----------

